# HELP Gaggia TS HELP



## tojjm (Mar 25, 2011)

Hi,

I am looking for some help, i have just been given a Gaggia TS, it is working but there are a couple of bits missing, drip tray(£65), drip tray grill(£32.75) & the water tank(£25.56), i have priced up new parts & found they are expensive(except the water tank), does anyone know where i could get used parts from?, or parts that will fit from other Gaggia coffee machines.

Another thing, i made a cappuccino, & i put the coffee in the correct place, turned it on, but i think the water came through to fast, how fast should it come through? & is there a way to slow the flow down if it is to fast, sorry if i have not explaned it well, but i have never owned a a coffee machine before,

Thanks John(Kent)


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Hi John

Try Stuart at Espresso Products (click the link on the top of one of the pages when it comes up)

He gets these machines through quite frequently in his servicing business. Maybe some end up as scrap / parts?

Let him know we sent him your way please









Welcome to Coffee Forums UK by the way


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

Welcome to Coffee Forums, BanishInstant has a TS so I'm sure he will be along soon to give some advice.


----------



## tojjm (Mar 25, 2011)

Thanks Glenn, i have emailed Stuart just waiting for him to get back to me.

Sandykt, it will be good if BanishInstant gives me some advice.


----------



## tojjm (Mar 25, 2011)

Hi just to let you know, Bert from Espresso Products emailed me, & he has found spares for me, & a very good price, all i need to do now is learn how to make coffeehttp://coffeeforums.co.uk/images/icons/icon7.png


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

Hi John, just like any espresso machine you have to get the grind and quantity right to get a good flow (50ml in 25s for a double). If you have used pre-ground then you may struggle to get the desired flow. In that instance all I can recommend is to up your does (16-20g for a double).

Please ask any other questions about the TS.


----------



## tojjm (Mar 25, 2011)

Hi BanishInstant,

I am using pre ground at the moment, as i am very new to this, i don't have a coffee tamper, so i don't think i am compressing it enough, when i used the TS all i did was fill filter to the top, then slotted it in to the machine, & just watched the coffee come out, so do you recommend that i get a coffee grinder?, sorry for all the questions, what do i look for in a grinder?, & what coffee beans do you recommend? I was given this machine & all i was going to do was put it on ebay, but i took it apart to have a look, now i'm hooked, all i need to do is make a great cappuccino.

I have fitted a double & the double filter, how much ground coffee should i put in?, & how much coffee should i pour in each cappuccino, is there a sequence to making a cappuccino?


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

First step, get at least a basic tamper. See this thread. You need about 30lbs worth of pressure to compress the coffee into the PF.

Yes, a would start thinking about a grinder, but it all depends on your budget. Have a look in the Grinders / Machines section for threads in there, plus start your own.

Have a look in the beans section for some advice. I am currently brewing Square Mile's Winter Espresso, but I a regularly order Blake from HasBean.

Try somewhere between 14-20g of coffee into the PF. Each coffee requires a different grind and quantity to get the best results.

You are looking at producing about 50ml of liquid.

I tend to start steaming milk first and then switch the coffee brew button when I am 30s away from completion. I would also recommend changing the steam wand if you have the standard UK version.

Where abouts are you in the country?


----------



## tojjm (Mar 25, 2011)

BanishInstant said:


> First step, get at least a basic tamper. See this thread. You need about 30lbs worth of pressure to compress the coffee into the PF.
> 
> Yes, a would start thinking about a grinder, but it all depends on your budget. Have a look in the Grinders / Machines section for threads in there, plus start your own.
> 
> ...


Hi BanishInstant,

just got a coffee grinder, wow what a differance, i went for a rich italian beans(4),& i set my grinder to number 10 (fine max), you can see the differance in the texture, & even the taste, i used these beans to make cappuccinos, now i'm looking for a strong coffee bean for espresso, if you know of any, i have just ordered some ARABICA AND ROBUSTA coffee beans, i hope these are strong, i must say how good this machine is. In your last post you said about changing the steam wand, can you tell me were i can get a good one that will fit the TS ?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

You may be interested in these.

The taste is not that of Robusta, but more akin to Arabica, but will give you a kick

http://londiniumespresso.com/products/java-semeru-robusta


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

I contacted many suppliers but nobody could help with a proper replacement. I bought this one from ebay. I use it without the outer sleeve and you can produce some decent microfoam with it.


----------

